# Mother/Daughter photoshoot



## Alison

Here are some photos that I took last week. I decided to use the natural window light and just added a fill flash as needed. Shot with Canon 10D, fixed 50 &amp; 70-200. 

The little girl was 3 and a bundle of energy. I didn't try and pose her, just let her do what she wanted.

To see the full shoot, go 
Here







They had the most stunning eyes, exact same shade of green


----------



## Corry

You captured some great expressions there, Ali!!!  Nice!!!  I like the ones on your site where she is making the goofy faces!


----------



## hobbes28

I love the emotion that you capture in your photography.  You can see the bond between the two of them.  I think you could give Anne a run for her money if you started shooting babies.


----------



## danalec99

#3 is classic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alison

Thanks guys. And Corry, that was all her Mom's idea...as were the window shots. It's nice to work with someone who has their own ideas of what they will like...makes for happy clients


----------



## Big Mike

Great shots Allison, lots of emotion.

I love the window light but I'm not a big fan of the shadow lines in the last two...makes me think of a prison rather than the happy emotion that the pictures otherwise portray.


----------



## Alison

Yeah, it's hit or miss with those lines. People either love them or hate them. Mom was pretty pleased with the photos, but she wanted something very different than most.  With other clients I would have just closed the shades and set up the lighting.


----------



## Nytmair

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> ....if you started shooting babies.



I hope she doesn't do that :shock:



:LOL:


anywho, i scanned through the rest on your site... nice work Alison!! definitley shows a bond between the 2 of them


----------



## Alison

Nytmair said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....if you started shooting babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she doesn't do that :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL:
> 
> 
> anywho, i scanned through the rest on your site... nice work Alison!! definitley shows a bond between the 2 of them
Click to expand...



Hahahahahaha....there needs to be a different term for "shoot". It sounds so awful in that context. 

Thanks for the other comments as well


----------



## Bokeh

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Here are some photos that I took last week.



I enjoyed those, thanks for sharing; that little girl is very distinctive. #1 &amp; #3 are my favorite.



			
				AlisonS said:
			
		

> fixed 50



1.4 or 1.8? Just curious... thanks again


----------



## isheahan

these are awesome!


----------



## voodoocat

#3 takes the cake!!  They are all beautiful, but that one is incredible!


----------



## Bokeh

voodoocat said:
			
		

> #3 takes the cake!!  They are all beautiful, but that one is incredible!



Agreed, 3 is awesome, my 2nd fav. #1 is my fav.


----------



## Luminosity

Again , Al , you produce gorgeous shots .....! 

I love # 3 also .... dramatic hon .... its very striking and her eyes are amazing there.....

The last one is a standout to me ....I gotta say that one is my fave ...spontaneous , warm and full of fun &amp; love :sillysmi:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

I am with Lumi on this one. That last shot really works a treat for me. FANTASTIC!


----------



## Alison

Wow, thank you for all the comments. After owning a business for nearly a year and a half it was this shoot that made me truly feel like I can call myself a photographer. Glad you enjoyed them as well!


----------



## AIRIC

Alison, Great work. Love th last one. The shadow of the blinds reminds me of a lazy day at home with the kids. Excellent capture. No 3 is also one of my favs.

Eric


----------

